# my modest collection-compared to other members here that is!



## Bernadette120 (Feb 12, 2009)

yes i plan to depot and have gotten those loose e/s into a quad.






















i'm partial to nars blushes....heh






note the red target clearance price tag. i got those puppies for 4.95!!!






FIN!

i'm not going into lippies and penils and brushes and stuff. just the meat! thanks for looking and sharing your collections!!


----------



## MissResha (Feb 12, 2009)

nice!! btw how do you like that Tarte cheek stain stuff?


----------



## BestRx (Feb 13, 2009)

A thing of beauty! Can you list off the Nars blushes?


----------



## lushious_lips (Feb 13, 2009)

Nice collection.


----------



## Bernadette120 (Feb 13, 2009)

thanks guys!
missresha- i do REALLY like the tarte cheek stain (flush). i think it is the best formulation of a "liquid" blush out there. i tend to use it on good skin days either under or over a tinted moisturizer and definately more in the summer when i have some color. it seems to react better with "dewey" looks though. i would use it underneath any powder products if at all with them.


bestrx- i put the names on top of the pics. the colors are pretty true to how they look in this pic. i love them all!!! i tend to use sin the most though...


----------



## LilSphinx (Feb 14, 2009)

You got those makeup cases for less than $5.00??!!! I'm SOOO jealous!!!;D

I love your makeup collection, really enjoyed eyeballing your e/s collection, too.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 14, 2009)

Great Collection!!!


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 14, 2009)

Sweet collection Bernadette...

Please, please, please...tell me where you got those FABULOUS Caboodle cases!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're to die for with the Gold Waffle Panels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have 2 "Goddess" Caboodle cases with the striped aluminum panels that are my precious babies. I can't find them anymore anywhere in the aluminum style, and the Caboodle website no longer carries them. 

They are sooo durable! Yours look like they could be the "Goddess" style, but with a different design.

All they seem to sell now in the big sizes are those ridiculous pleather cases that don't close properly in an airtight fashion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have 2 "Rockstar" cases for travel that are exact mini-versions of the "Goddess".

LOVE your cases Girl! Are you able to post some pics of the sides and top of the cases? 

Nice collection...don't let it get, too, out of hand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 14, 2009)

Modest my @$$! This collection is one to be reckoned with!


----------



## blinkymei (Feb 14, 2009)

hahah I agree with Michie... I don't believe this is modest but it's pretty darn good for a collection!


----------



## Bernadette120 (Feb 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TamEva Le Fay* 

 
_Sweet collection Bernadette...

Please, please, please...tell me where you got those FABULOUS Caboodle cases!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They're to die for with the Gold Waffle Panels! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I have 2 "Goddess" Caboodle cases with the striped aluminum panels that are my precious babies. I can't find them anymore anywhere in the aluminum style, and the Caboodle website no longer carries them. 

They are sooo durable! Yours look like they could be the "Goddess" style, but with a different design.

All they seem to sell now in the big sizes are those ridiculous pleather cases that don't close properly in an airtight fashion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also have 2 "Rockstar" cases for travel that are exact mini-versions of the "Goddess".

LOVE your cases Girl! Are you able to post some pics of the sides and top of the cases? 

Nice collection...don't let it get, too, out of hand! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank you for sharing!_

 
i got them at target last month! i was sooo excited. i have no idea what the name of them is. i juggled 2 of them to the register. they were 5 bucks!! couldn't believe it!! they were all gone the last time i looked... but my collection thanks me and it is much easier to find everything now that i have them. i will post some pics asap!


OMG!!1thank you everyone for admiring my collection! it is like a crack addiction!

it is my prized possession only behind my son & my ipod (8000+ songs). i've already added a few things after i took these pics. it is already out of hand!and i plan on hitting up hello kitty monday!!


----------



## orkira (Feb 17, 2009)

Wonderful collection.  So jealous though.


----------



## PinkHearts2314 (Feb 17, 2009)

4.95?!?!??! Can you say steal? Wow...


----------



## Bernadette120 (Feb 17, 2009)

i wish they had more...i'd ship them to you all!


----------



## VespaGirL (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi your stuff is wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you please tell which brand is the big palet in this picture under the benefit hoola and high beam?


----------



## Bernadette120 (Feb 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VespaGirL* 

 
_Hi your stuff is wonderful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Could you please tell which brand is the big palet in this picture under the benefit hoola and high beam? 




_

 
THANK YOU!!

that was a too faced palette from last xmas. my mom bought it for me...she's addicted to makeup too...but she's addicted to dior...which is pricey!! but we always hook each other up during the holidays!

it came in a box that had a lit up vanity mirror in it. i gave that part to my son to play with.haha! i can't remember what it was called. sorry. i do really like the bronzers/ powder and lippies that are included with this. i didnt ever really use the e/s. once you see what MAC e/s is capable of not many other shadows can compare...i'm spoiled.


----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2009)

Great collection!


----------

